# strange books you encounter



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

i'll start you off with this little gem


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 24, 2015)

https://www.paladin-press.com/ Not so much strange as scary.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

dylanredefined said:


> https://www.paladin-press.com/ Not so much strange as scary.









Strange, scary and sad.


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2015)

^ Jazzz recommended that btw. I don't think he was joking. I keep meaning to read it just to see if it's as bad as I hope it is.

Some of his other fine works:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2015)

Voley said:


> ^ Jazzz recommended that btw. I don't think he was joking. I keep meaning to read it just to see if it's as bad as I hope it is.
> 
> Some of his other fine works:



Maybe he thought it was by "Larry Wingnut".


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2015)

This always makes for a good bedtime read


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2015)

I suspect this may not be real:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 25, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 73146



I like the sound of all of those books (once I'd made clear that the Meat book is not actually about wanking over burgers)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


>



that's from http://scarfolk.blogspot.co.uk/ and is therefore not real (but brill, obvs)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 25, 2015)

S☼I said:


> that's from http://scarfolk.blogspot.co.uk/ and is therefore not real (but brill, obvs)


don't spoil it!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 25, 2015)

S☼I said:


> that's from http://scarfolk.blogspot.co.uk/ and is therefore not real (but brill, obvs)



Thank you for alerting me to something that I unaccountably had missed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Thank you for alerting me to something that I unaccountably had missed.



You're welcome


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


>



You *did*, didn't you?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2015)

Some good ones here


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2015)

Voley said:


> ^ Jazzz recommended that btw. I don't think he was joking. I keep meaning to read it just to see if it's as bad as I hope it is.
> 
> Some of his other fine works:


 has he become your personal guru?


----------



## Voley (Jun 25, 2015)

marty21 said:


> has he become your personal guru?


*TOO FUCKING RIGHT HE HAS! YOU FUCKING LOSER!*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2015)

Voley said:


> *TOO FUCKING RIGHT HE HAS! YOU FUCKING LOSER!*


^^^fair comment ^^^


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

a new book on feminism by a telegraph coloumnist




"The good feminist's guide to being hot. And cool. And fit (all senses). And maybe - just maybe - a little bit thinner. Or firmer (all senses). And definitely extremely well-dressed. And uncompromised. And right."

"
Drawing on her dedicated, life-long pursuit of hotness - having dismissed many of the rules on 'good' feminism at some point in the early 90s - she'll teach you everything you ever wanted to know about being a feminist when you care about how you look. When part of your brain is constantly monologuing on fashion. When you check out your own reflection in every reflective surface. When your depilation practices are pretty much out of control. When you just really want to be fancied.



_Hot Feminist_ is based on a principle of non-judgment (because there's enough already), honesty about how often we mess this up, and empowerment through looks. "


----------



## ska invita (Sep 14, 2015)

*Human (D) Evolution: The Origin of Our Left-wing Species *
*



*
This book was published in the interest of National Security. It explains the political madness that has overwhelmed the United States of America. (Let's just call it the politics of liberal psychopathology.)

It contains a controversial new scientific theory about slavery and human evolution that helps readers understand the anthropo-psychiatric reasons for society's "progressive" left-wing metamorphosis.

The P.E.T.S.-people enabled to survive-hypothesis and fantasy addiction disorder (F.A.D.) offer genetic explanations for the left-winger's weakness with regard to illogic, political puppetry, a love of drug-induced peace, schizophrenia, and unfortunately evil (e.g., murder, rape, and greed).

You will learn about the Darwinian origins of liberalism and discover what makes our friends the liberal socialist Democrats (L.S.D.ers) tick!

Liberals and Conservatives: Liberals are what you'd get if you created life in a petri dish. Conservatives are what you'd get when it figured out how to escape.

The Democratic Party: Why does the Democratic Party rely on the financial support of our federal government to provide free cell phones and monthly services, loans, subsidies, rebates, scholarships, stimulus packages, grants, and other benefits to their "constituents"-friends, family members, neighbors, business associates, labor unions, DNC front groups, the African American community, illegal alien voters, and others-many of whom are destitute Neanderthalic (i.e., mentally handicapped) lawbreakers and crack cocaine addicts perpetually in need of mercy, charity, and aid?

The Government: The road signs to hell are written in an ancient foreign language called incremental legality.

The U.S. Economy: Here's how to survive our new "hope and change" Kenyanesian economy: Eat lots of M'bazzi beans, live crickets, and Red Cross-donated rice. Have your family sit in a circle, then pass everything around in a bowl and eat it with your toes and fingers.

The Declaration of Independence: According to Thomas Jefferson, "all men are created equal," so why did the suboptimal black-skinned five-foot-three-inch-tall Neanderthals go extinct? (Or did they?)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 14, 2015)

^ and ska invita wins the thread!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2015)

Voley said:


> ^ Jazzz recommended that btw. I don't think he was joking. I keep meaning to read it just to see if it's as bad as I hope it is.
> 
> Some of his other fine works:



Your Kids Are Your Own Fault 

Hi, I'm Troy McClure. You may remember me from such self-help tapes as 'smoke yourself thin' and 'get confident, stupid'.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 5, 2015)

Washer Mouth, The Man who was a Washing machine, is pretty excellent.



As is Monk Habits for Everyday people


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 5, 2015)

Picked up 'On Bullshit' from the Wellcome Gallery bookshop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> As is Monk Habits for Everyday people
> View attachment 79159


the counter-reformation attempts to return protestants to the fold continue.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Picked up 'On Bullshit' from the Wellcome Gallery bookshop.


you may also like


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> you may also like



I read that book.  It wasn't bad, but maybe a little unfocused.


----------



## samk (Nov 5, 2015)

The Color of Her Panties is the fifteenth book of the Xanth series by Piers Anthony


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 5, 2015)

"Earthworms choose their sexual partners based primarily on length."


----------



## D'wards (Nov 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 79156


I think this looks quite interesting


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 5, 2015)

One of my favourite books, Stiff: the Curious Lives of Human Cadavers, by Mary Roach
(its a terrific read and very informative and funny! )


----------



## flypanam (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 79156



I bought that, its a lot of fun in a coffee table kind of way. Would be a good addition to any photography section of a library.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

flypanam said:


> I bought that, its a lot of fun in a coffee table kind of way. Would be a good addition to any photography section of a library.


yeh, i've ordered it too - but i imagine a british version would be rather duller 

eg


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2015)

You may also like
*PUNISHED:Chained By The Billionaire*
*



*

*or even 20 book box set of the Alpha Male Romance series*
*



*


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> One of my favourite books, Stiff: the Curious Lives of Human Cadavers, by Mary Roach
> (its a terrific read and very informative and funny! )
> 
> View attachment 79203



This might interest you then:






Cedric Mims - When we Die


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## billy_bob (Nov 26, 2015)

(one of those does appear to be a real book)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 26, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> This might interest you then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - I'm very interested in death and all its aspects - from physical putrefaction, to embalming, cremation, rituals and shall we say, more 'spiritual,' concerns.  I would definitely read that


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 27, 2015)

umop apisdn said:


>



This looks great. A friend of mine and myself once thought about writing a book once called 'In the Bin' about different types of bins and dumps around the world and charting the history of them - also includes creative places to dump your stuff from receptables, storage vessels, tiny thimbles, etc.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 27, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 73146


I think I have that deli


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 27, 2015)

samk said:


> The Color of Her Panties is the fifteenth book of the Xanth series by Piers Anthony



That does not surprise me.  my old girlfriend had a bunch of that series.   due to my insomnia i spent quite a lot of time hiding  in her en-suit toilet reading her book collection rather than sleeping.

it ain't great. (it was ok at the time but I haver felt the need for any more of it)


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2016)

Picked up this cheerful little book in town today:






It's absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 79156


that's going on my wish list!!


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2016)

Voley said:


> Picked up this cheerful little book in town today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suspect Bakunin will be jealous.

actually, I am as well.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd certainly be interested in obtaining a copy.


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2016)

toggle Bakunin It can be read in about half an hour. PM your address and I'll send it you.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2016)

ska invita said:


> a new book on feminism by a telegraph coloumnist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like she got lots of stick for it
Frankly, she deserves it
Polly Vernon: 'All the attention came from women telling me how stupid my book was'
When Hot Feminist was published, Polly Vernon expected some contention – but not the sustained barrage of hate it produced on Twitter and elsewhere


----------



## extra dry (Feb 16, 2016)

How to Deal with People You Can't Stand: Amazon.co.uk: Rick Brinkman, Rick Kirschner Dr.: 9780070078390: Books

Reading this ATM.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2016)

I never knew hogwarts library was so interesting


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2016)

My dad actually has this book:






...he moved from Norf Landan out to the cundryzoide some 25 years ago and has been trying a bit too hard to fit in ever since


----------



## pogofish (Feb 16, 2016)

One of my colleagues currently has a copy of this on his desk!






Its very appropriate somehow!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 17, 2016)

My dad in his antiquarian book collecting years got some memorable titles including: 'Vegetable mould and earthworms' and 'Lost on Brown Willy'


----------



## Fried_chicken (Feb 17, 2016)

Naked lunch :/


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2016)

I think thats meant to be a clown being sick


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I think thats meant to be a clown being sick


----------



## FNG (May 26, 2016)




----------



## FNG (May 26, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 87630


no mention of clowns


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

ska invita said:


> no mention of clowns


they missed a trick, with that cover they should have called it 'heaves of a clown'


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 26, 2016)

FNG said:


>



Also a classic film


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 26, 2016)

My Canadian friend like to point out that this won the Governor General's Literary Award (Canada's top award for fiction) in 1976.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 26, 2016)

I think i have the original manga.


----------



## FNG (May 27, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2016)

been gifted a load by a house clearence by bro (again) this lot a trove of fantasy. This badboy is not going anywhere and the full page prints are gorgeous
Tolkien Bestiary: Amazon.co.uk: David Day: 9780517120774: Books

Been to sad to look further but I know there is loads more good stuff from the same era. Now I'll have to read them. There is also chaucer and shakey done in those faux leatherbound styles that are supposed to look good on the bookshelf. You know the ones with a little built in bookmarker. I am totally on the chaucer cos I never really read much from him

I'd been meaning to lay into the collection gifted t me (including a book that is all tsarist era photos of russia) but I got them on the same day I learned idumea had checked out. Just felt like pointless dust that day. Didn't even know the girl irl, but it was like....fuck this 


there is some good stuff in the collection. I'll keep you informed thread


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 3, 2016)

I was looking something up about _Narcissus_ species and this came up in a google search - if you can't read the subtitle, the book is When The Jonquils Bloom Again: Book One: An Enema, A Birthday Spanking, A Love Story by J.G. Knox.  The books description starts with "God is love. Expressed in many ways" I'm not sure if its a christian memoir or bdsm erotica or both.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2016)

FREE DOWNLOAD!Codex Seraphinianus: The Weirdest & Most Bizarre... Book Ever Created? -


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> My Canadian friend like to point out that this won the Governor General's Literary Award (Canada's top award for fiction) in 1976.





Shippou-Sensei said:


> I think i have the original manga.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> This always makes for a good bedtime read


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 18, 2016)

This book was genuinely odd and fascinating. I'm surprised it hasn't been made into a film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2016)

toblerone3 said:


> This book was genuinely odd and fascinating. I'm surprised it hasn't been made into a film.


It has. Well, not the book, but the story.
Natasha Richardson plays Hearst. The film is based on her own memoir


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2016)

Theres kiss and tell and then theres this:




"Leave you wondering how much could, or indeed has, happened (_The SUN_)"


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 91590


hoo rah
left, left, left right left
I don't know but I've been told, eskimo pussy is mighty cold



that sort of thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> hoo rah
> left, left, left right left
> I don't know but I've been told, eskimo pussy is mighty cold
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes


theres a great bit in Generation Kill where the sarge figure, classic southern accent 'poooooleece that moostash'

and also

'The world. Is watchin'. Americky. Is watchin'

I wonder if a similar tome considering brit milatary cadence is in existence. It would be very sweary


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a great bit in Generation Kill where the sarge figure, classic southern accent 'poooooleece that moostash'
> 
> and also
> 
> ...


Mr.Bishie ViolentPanda kebabking


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Mr.Bishie ViolentPanda kebabking



More verbose, anyway. Screaming non-com bawling something along the lines of 
"get rid of that minge hair what is stuck to your upper lip, you revolting specimen!" about 3 inches from the end of your nose.


----------



## Athos (Aug 26, 2016)

I own this (in hardback):


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> More verbose, anyway. Screaming non-com bawling something along the lines of
> "get rid of that minge hair what is stuck to your upper lip, you revolting specimen!" about 3 inches from the end of your nose.


spittle that you can't wipe off cos your in some attention position  man fuck joining the army. Not for me.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 26, 2016)

There seems to be a strange SNCO accent that many/most morph into regardless of where they're from - a kind of odd mix of generic northern and cockney..

I found that British soldiers have a far better and more imaginative line in invective than the Americans, and interestingly, that abuse is far more equally directed, whereas in the US armed services the NCO's would dominate the soldiers with verbal abuse, and neither the Officers nor the junior ranks would swear at them, and the officers wouldn't swear at the NCO's.

Here on the other hand, it flows in all directions - to call someone a leperous, weeping cunt is as common as 'fancy a brew?', and often found together.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a great bit in Generation Kill where the sarge figure, classic southern accent 'poooooleece that moostash'
> 
> and also
> 
> ...



Running songs expressively forbidden  if not sweary then highly highly offensive.
 Example " has anyone seen jc jc jc not since easter sunday legs together arms apart up high on a cross then he starts to boogie has anyone seen jc"
	Possibly the least offensive 
Everything else was worse 
Naplam sticks to kids  etc etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 94211



Stainless Steel rat spoke Esperanto, not sure why the army classifies it as the aggressor language.







Of course the most popular artificial language is 
*Klingon language*


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2016)

HAL9000 said:


> Stainless Steel rat spoke Esperanto, not sure why the army classifies it as the aggressor language.



Looks like yer man's just casually-as-fuck checking his nails moments after having shot someone. Which might make him look cool if not for the stupid outfit.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2017)

It gets better the longer you look at it...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2017)

invisibility: mastering the art of vanishing


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2017)

dylanredefined said:


> Paladin Press, Firearms, Self-Defense, Sniping, Survival, Books and DVDs Not so much strange as scary.


sadly closing down


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2017)

The Success of Competitive-Communism in Japan

I have never seen a copy of this in the flesh and am not willing to pay real money for it but looks a bit of a ropey premise.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh Dr Jazzz, where are you:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2017)

Voley said:


> View attachment 120579


Think it's been turned into movie


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2017)

Voley said:


>


made into a tv show


----------



## rich! (Nov 16, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


>



If you've read it, is it any good? I can actually imagine that as a great book on project management. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2017)

rich! said:


> If you've read it, is it any good? I can actually imagine that as a great book on project management. *hangs head in shame*


It is definitely interesting. It doesn't simply look at the movie and then extrapolate project management insights from that - there's a great deal of detail on life in SL3, context surrounding being a captured Allied airman, a comprehensive account of the original plan and scope for the mass breakout, and so on. He's interviewed some of the PoWs involved in the plan, and so has greater insight into what the project goals actually were and whether they were achieved at each stage than if he was just going with the film version.


----------



## rich! (Nov 16, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> It is definitely interesting. It doesn't simply look at the movie and then extrapolate project management insights from that - there's a great deal of detail on life in SL3, context surrounding being a captured Allied airman, a comprehensive account of the original plan and scope for the mass breakout, and so on. He's interviewed some of the PoWs involved in the plan, and so has greater insight into what the project goals actually were and whether they were achieved at each stage than if he was just going with the film version.



Well, I've ordered a copy for the Project Management library at work


----------



## flypanam (Nov 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 79156



Volume 2 is on it's way...
Soviet Bus Stops Volume II: Christopher Herwig is back with more wild architectural wonders


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> View attachment 150520


have you heard his ballad of bilbo baggins?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> have you heard his ballad of bilbo baggins?



I'm trying to break the hobbit.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2018)

Voley said:


> View attachment 120579



That looks as thought it might be actually interesting and genuinely historically  relevant though, unlike a lot of conspiraloon stuff highlighted on this thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't know about strange but its oldish (the bookmark in it is the top of page 2  of the mirror 1981 ripped off and used to keep a place- book is published same year I think). Its the same as this from google images:





TGWU published. Found it among a box of ww2 fiction books and churchill's ww2 histories


----------



## extra dry (Apr 1, 2019)

HAL9000 said:


> Stainless Steel rat spoke Esperanto, not sure why the army classifies it as the aggressor language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were ever going to Cosplay this is easily the most obscure


----------



## nogojones (Apr 1, 2019)

ska invita said:


> It gets better the longer you look at it...


You're right! it took me a minute to notice the No.4 in the Bristol scale that he was curling out.

ETA. Might be a hint to what the narative is like


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2019)

The sexual impotence of the Puerto Rican socialist party.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2019)

eyre & spottiswoode bible, I can't do a picture because I haven't got one yet but I was just doing the googling for brother who has hold of one. It's small and we can't date it but googling suggests late 18 early 19th. Small family tree in the front. Anyway turns out eyre & spottiswoode went on to publish the Protocols in the 1920s. 

Not massively strange but a curio


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2019)

Voley said:


> ^ Jazzz recommended that btw. I don't think he was joking. I keep meaning to read it just to see if it's as bad as I hope it is.
> 
> Some of his other fine works:


I'd forgotten about this fucking nutter.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2019)

Finding a copy of man after man in a second hand bookshop

wish I had got it now


----------



## hot air baboon (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2019)

hot air baboon said:


> View attachment 168805


Just show them their bills, I would have thought


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 24, 2019)

Found this when I used to volunteer in a charity shop.


Purchased it immediately.  It wasn't objective.  As this inlay blurb makes quite clear.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 24, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just show them their bills, I would have thought



I wouldn't think thumbscrews would work.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2019)

Lenin on library organisation (Moscow: Progress, 1983)


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 94211



You know Dr Esperanto (L.L. Zamenhof) would be spinning in his grave at the implications in that.
(he died in 1917 btw at the age of 57)
One of the reasons he devised La Internacio Lingvo was to promote friendly interactions between people, by giving them a common and neutral language.


----------



## hegley (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2020)

Behold!!! Can it be true?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## hegley (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2020)

hegley said:


> View attachment 200469


The sequel, _Be Courageous With Cucumbers_, was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> The sequel, _Be Courageous With Cucumbers_, was a bit of a let down.


While the third, be audacious with aubergines, was remaindered within weeks and even then was a bugger for booksellers to shift


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> While the third, be audacious with aubergines, was remaindered within weeks and even then was a bugger for booksellers to shift


_Manly with Marrows_ was an unexpected success, though, despite the modest initial print run.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> _Manly with Marrows_ was an unexpected success, though, despite the modest initial print run.


But the failure of brilliant with Brussels sprouts sadly signalled the end of the series


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> _Manly with Marrows_ was an unexpected success, though, despite the modest initial print run.


The complementary meat series was another story tho as the success of the versatility of veal, the opening book, showed


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> _Manly with Marrows_ was an unexpected success, though, despite the modest initial print run.


Have you seen any of the other meat or fish books?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 3, 2020)

Get passionate with pomegranate was good though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you seen any of the other meat or fish books?


_Never Mind The Pollocks_ was a refreshingly bold entry to the series


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 3, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


>


BTW the Danny Dyer book, despite having seemingly given normal publishing practice (like, sending it to a proofreader, or having a halfway competent editor) a swerve, is actually a very readable book and a fair summation of DD's various gigs. There's a lot of insight into the choices a working actor has to make, and Dyer is reflective when it comes to his less advisable ones.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 5, 2020)

picked this one up in a charity shop

having looked at the colour plates I've decided I'll probably leave this sort of thing to the Police


----------

